# "Memory runs at single channel"



## thaFunkster (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello,

I just bought quite a cheap new computer yesterday, had to do a bit of installing hardware and software to get it working. Now it all seems to be ok.

My specs are:

Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3Ghz
2Ghz DDR2 800 RAM, (not sure of brand)
500 G HDD
ATI Radeon 4850 512 MB
Windows XP Home.
Gigabyte G31M-ES2L motherboard
Coolermaster 460W PSU

During the start up screen, instead of saying "2048MB DDR2 Memory" or similar, it says "Memory runs at single channel".

Does this mean that the memory is only working half as fast as it should, or is this warning ok?

THanks in advance for you help/

PS - I also have a question about how to deal with my hard drive partioning which I will post in the HDD support section.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

First I would not put alot of faith in that power supply. Read this,,
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/power-supply-information-and-selection-192202.html
In order to run in dual mode you need a matched pair of ram. Cant run
dual with a single stick. Then with the pair there are certain slots
the ram must be placed in...


----------



## thaFunkster (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok, thank you.

I have just ordered a second 2 GB stick which is Kingston DDR2. (By pure luck, it also turns out this is the same as the installed RAM.)

So does this mean, that the memory is running ok? Single channel does not relate to the "Double data rate" DDR does it? I thought perhaps it was only running at single data rate.

In any case, when I start up, it should display how much RAM I have, rather than just that message shouldnt it?


PS, thanks for PSU info, I will look into it. (So far seems to be fine, vid card is great, and no lock ups or errors).


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Your still running ddr2, but not at the full potential of the ram..


----------



## thaFunkster (Jul 19, 2009)

So, once I install a second chip, they will both run better?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If the other piece of ram you ordered is the same as the one you are
running now, yes. Make sure the ram is in the correct slots to run
in dual mode. Dont be suprised if there is a compatibilty error,,hopefully
not. If its the same brand, size, and voltage it should be ok. Always better
to buy ram in pairs, not a must, but safer.


----------



## thaFunkster (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok, well I already ordered 2GB Kingston DDR2 800. Looking at device manager, by pue chance, that is exactly the type I have installed!

Ill let you know what happens once it arrives.


----------



## vurnun (Aug 12, 2011)

I am having a simular issue with my machine, except for the fact that I had two identical DDR2's to begin with [both 800 Mhrz Patriot 2 gig modules ] . I am trying to figure out a way to get the G31M-S motherboard to recognize the two ramsticks, but it may not be a recommended brand. Asrock, has pulled a good quantity of data on this MB off of their sight, but you can still get a lot of things on it by just going to their sight and doing a more old-fashioned search. 

I am extreamly desirious to know if Funskter got his fully recognized?

Any help would be appriciated, thanks in advance.


----------

